# trou noir / trou de mémoire



## asturiana_francesa

Bonsoir à tous,

Savez-vous si trou noir "agujero negro" au sens propre se dit de la même manière au sens figuré?
Exemple: en français on dit:
- j'ai trop bu, je ne me souviens plus de ce que j'ai fait hier soir, j'ai un trou noir
en espagnol serait-il possible de dire:
- He bebido demasiado, no me acuerdo de lo que hice anoche, "tengo?" un agujero negro.....?????

P.S. Merci Paquita pour les petits conseils.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Non, on dirait plutôt le contraire: *me he quedado en blanco*. 

Attends d'autres propositions.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## tinchosan1980

Excuse-moi asturiana, mais je ne connais pas cette expression en français... Ça veut dire quoi "avoir un trou noir"?


----------



## asturiana_francesa

Avoir un trou noir c'est une expression qui décrit un instant ou un moment que l'on a complétement oublié, l'exemple que je donnais est fréquent (attention rien de personnel hein^^) mais disons tu as un peu trop bu et tu ne te souviens plus de ce que tu as fait tu dis par exemple " je me souviens de la soirée d'hier mais vers 2h du matin jusqu'à mon reveil je ne me souviens de rien, le trou noir!"



Gévy said:


> Non, on dirait plutôt le contraire: *me he quedado en blanco*.


Ah oui tu as raison Gévy, ça me paraît bien ça!!
c'est marrant en effet

Merci, bises

Asturiana


----------



## GURB

Hola
Cette phrase tirée de El recurso del método de A. Carpentier te donnera une autre solution:
"Despechado por su *fallo de memoria* puesto a cuentas de lo bebido, agarró una gruesa piedra."


----------



## prplx

Je n'ai jamais entendu trou noir utilisé dans ce sens moi non-plus ("avoir un trou noir).  On dirait un amalgame de l'expression anglaise "to black out" (ne se souvenir de rien), et avoir un trou de mémoire.


----------



## camargo

Hola

Una forma de decirlo por acá es: tengo una *laguna,* se me hizo una *laguna.*
Gurb: lo suyo como siempre es acertado, pero creo que este es otro registro.

Saludos


----------



## swift

Hola:

Con un tono humorístico, diría sin problema: "tengo un hoyo negro en el cerebro".

También: "tengo una laguna".

Saludos,
swift


----------



## mielyazabache

Bonsoir, 

Il me semble qu'il y a des nuances : en français on ne dit pas (à mon avis) "j'ai eu un trou noir" mais "j'ai eu un trou [de mémoire]" ou bien, comme l'indique Asturiana dans sa deuxième intervention "...et là, le trou noir". Mais alors la tournure est différente, le registre du langage aussi et l'importance de la défaillance également. Le *trou noir* indique une certaine durée avec constat rétrospectif. Par conséquent la traduction devrait s'adapter à ce cas de figure, non ? _Un simple avis_


----------



## Khamaat

Bonjour, désolée je débute tout juste en espagnol, je ne peux pas t'aider, mais j'attends toutes les réponses ça peut toujours servir.



prplx said:


> Je n'ai jamais entendu trou noir utilisé dans ce sens moi non-plus ("avoir un trou noir).  On dirait un amalgame de l'expression anglaise "to black out" (ne se souvenir de rien), et avoir un trou de mémoire.


Je pense mais je suis pas sûre, que ça vient plutôt du trou noir en astronomie, qui absorbe toutes les matières, même la lumière sans que rien ne puisse s'en échapper.


----------



## Schain-schain

mielyazabache said:


> Il me semble qu'il y a des nuances : en français on ne dit pas (à mon avis) "j'ai eu un trou noir" mais "j'ai eu un trou [de mémoire]" ou bien, comme l'indique Asturiana dans sa deuxième intervention "...et là, le trou noir". Mais alors la tournure est différente, le registre du langage aussi et l'importance de la défaillance également. Le *trou noir* indique une certaine durée avec constat rétrospectif. Par conséquent la traduction devrait s'adapter à ce cas de figure, non ? _Un simple avis_


Totalement d'accord, je ne pense pas qu'avoir un trou noir soit une expression française ou alors elle est récente. "Avoir un trou" est correct.


----------



## asturiana_francesa

prplx said:


> Je n'ai jamais entendu trou noir utilisé dans ce sens moi non-plus ("avoir un trou noir).  On dirait un amalgame de l'expression anglaise "to black out" (ne se souvenir de rien), et avoir un trou de mémoire.


C'est fort probable.



Schain-schain said:


> Totalement d'accord, je ne pense pas qu'avoir un trou noir soit une expression française ou alors elle est récente. "Avoir un trou" est correct.


C'est juste, et je m'en suis rendu compte après, en effet, dans ma deuxième intervention.
Merci pour vos remarques pertinentes.



camargo said:


> Una forma de decirlo por acá es: tengo una *laguna,* se me hizo una *laguna.*
> Gurb: lo suyo como siempre es acertado, pero creo que este es otro registro.





swift said:


> Con un tono humorístico, diría sin problema: "tengo un hoyo negro en el cerebro".
> 
> También: "tengo una laguna".


No conocía la palabra "laguna" con ese sentido, gracias.


----------



## blink05

En Chile decimos "se me apagó la tele" . No es que me haya sucedido.

"Tener un hoyo" es una expresión a evitar a toda costa en mi opinión.

Si no, yo diría "tengo un vacío". Pero el contexto es la clave.

Saludos.


----------



## tinchosan1980

camargo said:


> Una forma de decirlo por acá es: tengo una *laguna,* se me hizo una *laguna.*
> Gurb: lo suyo como siempre es acertado, pero creo que este es otro registro.


Sí, pero "tener una laguna" no se aplica a olvidarse de algo por una borrachera.


----------



## JiPiJou

En français, je n'ai jamais entendu dire "*J'ai *un trou noir". En revanche, on dira : "J'ai reçu un coup sur la tête et aussitôt *c'est* le trou noir".


----------



## papmam87

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​Bonjour,

Le dictionnaire de Wordreference traduit "trou de mémoire" par "laguna" :
trou - Dictionnaire Français-Espagnol WordReference.com

Pourtant, si je veux dire par exemple :
Il m'a demandé xxx et au moment où j'allais lui répondre, d'un seul coup... le trou... Impossible de m'en souvenir...

Je ne suis par sûr que "la laguna" convienne...
en el momento de contestarle, de repente ... la laguna ...
Suena fatal

Merci d'avance.
P.


----------



## Orbayu

Bonjour;
Tambien se dice "quedarse en blanco", así que aquí podrias decir *"..., de repente.... me quedé en blanco...." *. 
Saludos,


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:

Ningún diccionario es perfecto y el nuestro tiene esta _laguna_. 

Sin embargo, encontrarás confirmación de la propuesta de Orbayu en la entrada correspondiente a _blanco_: 


> Loc: quedarse (con la mente) en b. avoir un trou (de mémoire


blanco - Diccionario Español-Francés WordReference.com

Un cordial saludo,

Athos de Tracia (moderadora)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


Athos de Tracia said:


> en la entrada correspondiente a _blanco_:


O haciendo una búsqueda avanzada por *mémoire+trou* =>
quedarse en blanco

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
...y de repente...*el fallo*
Trou de mémoire=* fallo de memoria.*
Un saludo


----------



## papmam87

Merci beaucoup à tous de vos réponses, toujours très pertinentes.

On m'a suggéré hier "lapsus de memoria" Que doit-on en penser ?

Merci Martine pour le lien ; j'avais pourtant cherché avant de poser ma question mais sans succès . 

***


----------



## GURB

Hola
L'un et l'autre peuvent se dire mais *fallo de memoria* est beaucoup plus courant et en rapport avec "me falla la memoria", si fréquent.
¡Ah!, ¿sí? ¿De veras le he dicho eso? Tómelo como *un fallo de memoria*, excusable a mi edad. Sánchez-Ortiz, La gran ilusión.


----------

